# A new one of my blue Hippo (omg razors edge content!)



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

LoL, For those of you who know me, I am sorry I have not been on for a while, as life caught up with me. I no longer work @ the hotel, (no more midgets) (inside joke, dave) I work as a gas injector technician. Basically i press a button on a machine all day that does all the work for me and get paid (little more complicated than that, but u know), pretty nice if you ask me. Anywho, just going to post up a recent pic (month or so ago) of pike talking ish in the front yard. Also, some of my older favorites for those of you who have not seen pike in all his beauty before, pike is a "classic bully" 100% razors edge bully.









































I was going to put a couple more, but photobucket was being photobucket so that's all folks. 
Shane


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know Pike good to see him. Welcome Back to you both.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pike looks awesome as usual! Dig that harness too.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

sadie, long time, you fell off the map for a while too! lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HAHA Its good to see you here bro!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol I sure did!!! Your boy is looking great keep up the good work.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PIKEEEEEEEEY! HIIIIIIIIIIII! So handsome! Check out our *Bullies 101* section, Shane. Great pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SHANE OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: It's so good to see you and Pike around again. Better not go all MIA on us again or I'll release the hounds LMAO. How are things with you and the family, I bet your girl's huge by now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see Pike man! Hows Chump?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

O M G HI2U!  Missed seeing Mr. Pike!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dog bud


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking good as ever.Welcome back!


----------

